# 1986 300zx turbo kits



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

I tried searching, but couldnt find what I was looking for. 

Im getting a 300zx 2+2 and I want a turbo for it, I was just wondering if there were any turbo kits out for the car and where I could find them.


I know it would have been easier to just get a stock turboed car, but I couldnt find one that wasnt overpriced and beat up.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you could do an engine swap


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Buy a VG33 (10% more displacement) and get it built with a Z32TT crank and rods and get good forged pistons. Get the JWT450 package and a nice turbo and you will be set. Or you could just get a VG30ET and drop it in its by far the easiest and cheapest.


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> you could do an engine swap


I wont be able to afford it, and the car is my dayly driver, and I cant just bum rides and such. Besides that my parents would freak if I swaped a perfectly good engine with only 70,000 on it. 

Doesnt Greddy make a kit, or someone like that?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

_-El Traino-_ said:


> I wont be able to afford it, and the car is my dayly driver, and I cant just bum rides and such. Besides that my parents would freak if I swaped a perfectly good engine with only 70,000 on it.
> 
> Doesnt Greddy make a kit, or someone like that?


The engines are pretty much the same , right down to the piston squirters. The only difference is the higher compression in the NA motor , it's about 9:1 instead of 8:1 or so. That's why the Maxima engine swap is somewhat popular: higher compression , same durability. Find a wrecked turbo and yank: the ECU and wiring harness for it , the turbo setup with exhaust manis and all , and the MAF and injectors. Or all that stuff is easy enough to piece together. You should be able to build yourself a nice turbo car for much less than $500-$700 and a little time under the hood.


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

sweet, I will call around the JYs around here to see if they have any.

Thanks


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

Hey, I need to know what year Maxima I should be looking for, becuase the stupid people at the JY think that it matters what year, so I need to know.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

_-El Traino-_ said:


> Hey, I need to know what year Maxima I should be looking for, becuase the stupid people at the JY think that it matters what year, so I need to know.



What are you looking for a Maxima for? You should be looking for a turbo Z to get parts off of. You already basically have the same engine as the Maxima in your NA Z.


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

Oh, I thought I was told to look for a Maxima. Ooops, guess im the :dumbass:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

_-El Traino-_ said:


> Oh, I thought I was told to look for a Maxima. Ooops, guess im the :dumbass:


Nah that was mah bad.  I get so used to talking about turbo Zs I don't differentiate anymore. As I recall the post , I told you to look for a turbo , not a turbo Z specifically , so that was my dumbass. :fluffy:


----------

